# Man Spends $300,000 on Virtual Item!



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://elder-geek.com/2009/12/man-spends-300k-on-virtual-item/

I have always wondered why there are starving people in the world, now I know...

.


----------



## charlesrambler (Dec 18, 2009)

Just plain NUTS.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

It's like gambling, which is gaming in a way. Buying or selling virtual ideas.... like buying the rights to explore for minerals or oil...you better have your information right. High risk card playing is all it is....look at the poker playing going on these days!


----------



## Bryce98 (Dec 7, 2009)

Maybe it is an investment, the article says that the station is a shop.



> Keck282 says:
> December 31, 2009 at 8:09 pm
> If he ends up getting his money back through it and more, then yes it is a big payoff, if not, then it is a colossal waste of money.


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

Mumbodog said:


> http://elder-geek.com/2009/12/man-spends-300k-on-virtual-item/
> 
> I have always wondered why there are starving people in the world, now I know...
> 
> .


so true, some people get their money too easy from the rest of us and waste instead of helping out fellow man.

I wonder how much any of our governments spend on virtual stuff, that they tell us, it is real ?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

I am thinking our economy here in the US has been "virtual" since they invented the Federal Reserve.

.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd rather put that sort of money towards a real house than a virtual space station...

A _real_ space station would be cool, but it's a bit outside my price range .


----------



## LyndaNZ (Jul 3, 2004)

http://www.oasisoftheseas.com/

And they have enough bookings for the next 10 years.


----------



## techkid (Sep 2, 2004)

It's a bit depressing that people have that sort of money to, in a very real sense, just throw away like that .


----------



## itsjusme (Aug 19, 2006)

Mumbodog said:


> I am thinking our economy here in the US has been "virtual" since they invented the Federal Reserve.
> 
> .


Yep, our money is virtual for sure.


----------

